# P's goinig mad.. swimming strange



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

I've got 3 black diamond p's 
2 of them are swimming around eatchother. (in circles). What are they doing? Breathing ore are they sik???

Greetz Jan from Belgium....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they are rhoms, that means that they should not be placed in a tank together. that circling behavior is fighting. they will continue to fight and you may end up with some dead piranhas on your hands. seperate them.

Joe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> they are rhoms, that means that they should not be placed in a tank together. that circling behavior is fighting. they will continue to fight and you may end up with some dead piranhas on your hands. seperate them.
> 
> Joe










you shoudl separate them emmeditly

also is it new water cause this will make piranhas super active


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Place a divider in your tank because they will kill each other.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

It's hard for me to separate them.I only have one tank. I don't understand. They come from the same nest. 
They are only one month old. Isn't there any chanse they'll start to like eatchother after some time? First i had 6 of them but i gave of them 3 away. 
They are swimming in a new tank in new water...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

don't you listen? they will kill each other, even at one month old they have the teeth to do some serious damage.

I have 3 blacks, 2 in same tank DIVIDED, and 1 in seperate tank.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i dont think he knows what a divider is he said he didnt understand

do a search on dividers it shows you how to make one

its pretty much a wall that you use to make your one tank into two tanks (split in half) that way the fish cant attack each other. They will kill eachother if u dont, maybe not today, maybe not this month, but one will die


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I did this so my 2 rhoms won't kill each other.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanx guys...

Sorry for the stupid newbee questions I ask. I have loads to learn...


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

its all good man i knew nothing about fish keeping 2 months ago, not even what PH was. I can tell you one thing though, you def. came to the right place to learn. If you cant find the anwser to your question in search then a post will guarantee you it


----------

